# clomid resistant??



## rhi81 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi all
thought i read somewhere about people being clomid resistant has anyone else heard of this as i started on 100mg clomid had my bloods today and i havent ovulated so was just wondering  
thanks 
rhi xx


----------



## sunshine rain (May 5, 2012)

Hi Rhi,
I have had 4 cycles of clomid and was resistant to it, started off at 50mg and went to maximum of 150mg, my consultant has said there are people who are resitant. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but hopefully you will respond to it
S


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi! I too didnt ovulate on 100mg so was increased to 150mg and scan showed one good sized follicle. Consultant doesnt think clomid will work due to DH low sperm count but if there is even just a remote chance you cant help but hope, can you? On third cycle of 150mg now xx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies

Unfortunately I didn't respond to Clomid either. However I'm now doing IUI using Gonal F injections and respond (slowly) to them, although i'm not pregnant yet   

My consultant told me that some women dont respond to Clomid, or often women take a month or two (with increased dosages) to respond. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------

